# 1969 AMX Wetsanding Videos - Nebraska Help in the Heartland Project



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

1969 AMX Wetsanding Videos - Nebraska Help in the Heartland Project

Here are all the videos shot from when Yancy and I were in Lincoln, Nebraska for the 1969 AMX Wetsanding, cutting and buffing project called, *"Help in the Heartland"*.

Gets some popcorn and a cold drink as these are a lot of fun to watch as well as educational...

*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 1 - 30 Minutes*​




*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 2 - 15 minutes*​




*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 3 - 11 minutes*​




*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 4 - 11 minutes*​




*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 5 - 10 minutes*​




*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 6 - 11 minutes*​




*1969 AMX - Wetsanding How To Video - Part 7 - 9 minutes*​




Nice work as is the norm for Yancy our videographer...


----------

